# my first D2 knife



## gemeengoed (Jan 8, 2016)

hi guys,

i finished my first semi-stainless knife. it's D2 steel with pear scales.


----------



## SuperSharp (Jan 9, 2016)

Sounds neat. Do you have any pictures of it?


----------



## gemeengoed (Jan 9, 2016)

well, that didn't work... maybe if i try to link it otherwise: https://flic.kr/p/CXwaei


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## gemeengoed (Jan 9, 2016)

thank you, Sir


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks nice


----------



## Godslayer (Jan 9, 2016)

Really nice work. Looks like a fine chefs knife


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## BJE1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I really like the profile.


----------



## SuperSharp (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice work. I especially like the contour of the handle.


----------

